# Sticky  Tire Weight Chart



## phreebsd

I have added a chart that shows tire weights for many popular tires on the market. I will add more to it over time.
The chart is located here:
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=tireweightchart

You can also get to it from the main page. There's a link in the Site Navigation box in the left column.


----------



## TorkMonster

Nice man, Dang, those Zilla's ARE pretty light compared to some.


----------



## 650Brute

Thats it,.... Talk about them there ZILLA'S, as if my Blood Pressure ain't high enuff.:aargh4:


----------



## phreebsd

i made it look a lot better. At least I think. Enjoy.

If anyone wants to contribute to that tire chart just send me the info and i'll get it added


----------



## FABMAN

Id like to see more mud lite xl's. 25x10-12, 25x12-12, ext and swamplites 26x9-12, 26x12-12


----------



## phreebsd

Ill try to find the information and have it added.
If anyone has information that is missing from the chart or you would like added PM the info to me and i'll get it on the chart.


----------



## emc

according to dan doughty at high lifter the 32 backs weigh 53.25 lbs. he says he weighed 8 different 32s & that was the average weight. I myself have never weighed one but have been told from gorilla & numerous others that they do in fact weigh 49 lbs.


----------



## phreebsd

yeah i saw that too.
ive contacted gorilla about verifying the weights I have listed. They havent replied to the email yet.


----------



## emc

sounds like a sales pitch to me.


----------



## phreebsd

Pitbull tires have now been added to the list of manufacturers we have!
We now list tire weights for 17 different companies!

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=tireweightchart


----------



## phreebsd

does anyone have any suggestions for manufacturers that are not on the list.

i know i need to add:

 Duro tires


----------



## phreebsd

DURO's line of atv tires has been added !


----------



## filthyredneck

Wow I cant believe theres a 10 pound difference between the 31 Laws skinnies and wides... 
phree you'll be needin to post up the terminators on here before long since walker's got his set now I'm sure other people will be wantin some soon.


----------



## phreebsd

filthyredneck said:


> Wow I cant believe theres a 10 pound difference between the 31 Laws skinnies and wides...
> phree you'll be needin to post up the terminators on here before long since walker's got his set now I'm sure other people will be wantin some soon.


we got those 

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/view.php?pg=superatvtires


----------



## Hondaex

GBC and Interco


----------



## phreebsd

Hondaex said:


> GBC and Interco


what about these manufacturers?


----------



## Hondaex

phreebsd said:


> what about these manufacturers?


I was looking at the GBC Sparticus and Swamplites 

I did find the info. Im not to comp.savvy


----------



## hondarider3

now we need a rims weight chart lol jk nice job with the tire chart, but no seriously a rim chart would be cool


----------



## drtj

I seen on mud-throwers website they were selling a 30x10x12. I didnt see it on the list. Are they going to make a 30x12x12?


----------



## phreebsd

you talkin silverbacks, drtj?


----------



## drtj

Yeah. i forgot to put that in there. i contacted gorilla & they said they have no plans for a tire that size


----------



## xtreme02gt

How do I find out what the weight of the ITP Bajacross tires is?

28x9x14 front

28x11x14 rear


----------



## phreebsd

i only show.. no 9's or 11's on 14 in rims..

BAJA CROSS, 28x10R-14, 8-ply, 32.5 lb

i have added that tire to the weight charts


----------



## drtj

i noticed there wasnt a 30x10x12 silverback on the weight chart


----------



## phreebsd

Will add that one now!


----------



## xtreme02gt

Can I get a weight for the Interco Swamp Lite:

28x9x14 front

28x11x14 rear


----------



## Polaris425

To lazy to just go to their website?

28X9.00-14 SWL-81	*29* 
28X11.00-14	SWL-82	*35*


----------



## xtreme02gt

Polaris425 said:


> To lazy to just go to their website?
> 
> 28X9.00-14 SWL-81 *29*
> 28X11.00-14 SWL-82 *35*


 
No, I just didnt see it sorry.. But I found it on mudthrowers.com wibsite..

But Thanks tho


----------



## phreebsd

Are those missing from the charts?
(cant see - on tapatalk)


----------



## Polaris425

MudInMyBlood Forums Gorilla-Axle ATV Tires

updated to add Silverback Xlite


----------



## Taker27

Does anyone know the weight of a 28 x9 x12 and a 28x11x12 itp mega mayham i looked on the mudthrowers site it listed that the 27's weight more or the same as the 28's that just doesnt seem right any help would be appreciated 
cheers


----------



## Polaris425

Were the 27's for 14" wheels?


----------



## Taker27

no they were 27s this is what i got off their website i just thought maybe it was a misprint

*27" MEGA*
*27-9-12 *30 lbs

1-1/2"​ 

*27-11-12 *34 lbs

1-1/2"​ 

*27" - 14" MEGA*
*27-9-14 *28 lbs

1-1/2"​ 

*27-11-14 *32 lbs

1-1/2"​ 

*28" MEGA*
*28-9-12 *31 lbs

1-1/2"​ 

*28-11-12 *33 lbs

1-1/2"​ 
I thought it was funny that the front 28" weighs one pound more but the rear 28 was one pound less anything is possible I guess
Cheers


----------



## Polaris425

There's probably not that much difference in the 2. So weight isn't going to differ that much either.


----------



## Taker27

I just orderd them so I will do a honest review on them after i get to put a few miles on them , looks like i need to finally install my clutch springs ive had sitting on the shelf for the last couple months


----------



## Grizzle917

*STI Weights*

I am a noobie here so I could very well be missing them but do you have weights for STI tires? I am especially interested in the STI Roctane.

Thanks!


----------



## Polaris425

If they arent on this chart

MudInMyBlood Forums Tire Weight Chart

Or in this thread, then we probably dont.


----------



## strubby

Hey guys, the link for the chart is no longer working. Just a heads up!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

server was updated yesterday so it might not have had time to transfer through ....


----------



## hussejn

*Best way to put a bathroom scale to use...*

The best way to put a bathroom scale to use is to measure the weight of ATV tires of course.

I measured all 4 tires 4 times each...29.5x10x14 Super ATV Terminators. All 16 measurements read 47.0 lbs. The weight listed on the website and shipping documents was 46.0 lbs.


----------



## JLOWERY

strubby said:


> Hey guys, the link for the chart is no longer working. Just a heads up!


Works fine I just was on it.


----------



## Cantbuytime

Wish someone would update the charts. New tires are out. Ol2s have supposedly gotten lighter, there's mudder inlaws, assassinators, gorrilla new MT2 .


----------



## NMKawierider

Cantbuytime said:


> Wish someone would update the charts. New tires are out. Ol2s have supposedly gotten lighter, there's mudder inlaws, assassinators, gorrilla new MT2 .


Most manufacturers have their own weight charts now so it's become pointless...and a hassle to keep one like that that has to be updated all the time. You are welcome to post your findings though


----------

